# Fox question



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't have the money for a full mount on my first fox I trapped, so I had it made into garment grade pelt with feet still on. So my question is could I have it made into a full mount someday. This may sound silly but I have no idea and would be a nice option. 
'
Thanks


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

If it is garmet tanned most likely not. Generally not enough care is taken in the facial areas of this type of tan for mounting purposes. Assuming the hide was in good shape, It would still have to be mounted within a few months. Tanned hides develope a memory over time and even when rehydrated, will not relax enough to mount. You have a nice pelt, perhaps when you get your next one you will be able to afford a mount.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply I was just wondering.


----------

